# Any problems using Arm R Seal over epoxy crack fills?



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Have not gotten to the finishing stage of a mesquite table yet, but I was testing Arm R Seal top coat on a sample (which looks awesome) and thought - wonder if this will be a problem over epoxy? Didn't test that because I haven't gotten my epoxy yet. I emailed General Finishes and they said if they're small it may be ok but if they are very large there might have a bit of an issue for sticking, and to sand well so there will be a good bond.

Got a lot of cracks to fill in this wood. Has anyone had an issue of Arm R Seal over epoxy? Or, what about tung oil and then Arm R Seal over that?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

It's worked for me.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

well alreet
well alroot
well alright


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

Don't know about Arm R Seal but I've used their Outdoor Oil over epoxy filled cracks and haven't noticed any problems and it's been two years.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I did 9 coats over Danish oil over west system epoxy. It was in some cracks and knot holes. Came out perfect. Lots of sanding though. It was a large base (sill) in a bay window, sun beats on it, cats run on it and dogs drool on it, so I went overboard.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

No problems for me on 4 different pieces that I've filled in with epoxy. You should be good to go.


----------

